# classifieds section.



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

is there a classifieds section on here?

i am closing up our personal chef service and i have several items (new and old) which i would like to sell that i will no longer need and i am sure many ppl here would be interested vs going on ebay.

please let me know. thanks.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Iconoclast,

I asked Nicko this the other day. Supposedly there is something in the works. I asked because I have a ton of basically new chef's coats and pants that I want to get rid of.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the info... i have the same... several coats, aprons, serving dishes, bussing trays, etc. tons of stuff... i think you and i know we could get fair market value for these items vs going the route of ebay. so hopefully something pops up soon or maybe we can just post them in our sig?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

We have the ability to add a trading post area if you guys are interested. What say ye?


----------



## kitchenshrink (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi!

Just joined the other day. Hope you are looking forward to your next life adventure and this isnt a sad time for you.

I just signed a lease and will be developing a muffin/cupcake/bagel shoppe while I go thru culinary school. My current day job has been a bookkeeping service for small restaurants and retailers for the past almost twenty years.

Please let me know the items you think i would need..or just send a list if thats easier.

[email protected]

Thanks very much


----------



## beargy (Sep 30, 2010)

@Nicko

I think a trading post area is a good idea, especially for those who have items they want to get rid of or who are interested in purchasing/trading for items. How would it work?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Absolutely sounds like a good idea. I have so much stuff.


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

A trading post would be an awesome idea for us culinary students who are looking for good equipment at a reasonable price.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We home cooks love to shop too!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd like to add another vote in favor of a Trading Post.  Although I think the most amazing thing you'll find about the Trading Post won't be the things listed for sale.  Here, with the members of ChefTalk, I can't wait to see the line of people offering to help someone when they post an "item wanted" ad.  

  I believe a Trading Post would make ChefTalk a much richer place

   dan


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm hopefully moving out of the country soon, so I will have to get rid of my kitchen electronics (Kitchen Aid mixer, immersion blender, chocolate tempering machine, etc.). So yeah, a trading post will be really good.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Where are you headed to, babytiger?  I'm assuming somewhere that uses a different voltage.  Best wishes with the move...hope all goes well!

  dan


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

gonefishin - going from US to Australia....I'll so be missing my electric gadgets as it'll probably take a while before I can afford to buy them all back....


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

any updates on this? i have a bunch of stuff new and barely used that i would like to unload and would rather not go the ebay route.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's up in the forum listing by announcements and welcome forum.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you for creating this...

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/64445/closed-personal-chef-service-items-for-sale


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

Kitchenshrink said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joined the other day. Hope you are looking forward to your next life adventure and this isnt a sad time for you.
> 
> ...


not a sad time at all, going back to what i do best. unfortunately this was something i always wanted to do and when i had the opportunity i pursued it. i have added a link to this thread so you follow a few items i listed. i have many more items i have to put up for sale. i hope i can sell most of it here to avoid ebay fees and the like. if anyone here is in the nyc are youre more than welcome to pick up and i would even give you a bulk rate if you take the entire lot. you will be surprised at the price.

thank you.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

side note, thanks to everyone for backing up my/our idea.

i truly believe it is a much needed addition to the forum and will bring in many new people and will help the community.

please use all common sense and precautions when dealing with members who may not be known or the usual scam type emails/pms found on craigslist or similar sites.


----------

